# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ Ε.Ν. ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΡΑ....

## Georgios

ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ?

ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΛΑΜΠΡΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΨΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ.
ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΑΦΟΥ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ Η' ΨΑΧΝΟΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΜΑΣ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ.ΚΙ ΟΣΟ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ Ο.Κ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΟΥΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ''ΛΑΔΩΣΟΥΝ''?
ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ, Σ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ''ΝΕΑ ΣΥΧΡΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ''

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ριζοσπάστης 19-06-1932

----------

